# Woohoo!  105 degree garage workout again!



## skyeisonfire (Aug 14, 2019)

It's been 2 weeks since I've been able to workout in the garage.  Been sooo busy working I've been getting twitchy!  Just kind of a warming up workout.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 15, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> It's been 2 weeks since I've been able to workout in the garage.  Been sooo busy working I've been getting twitchy!  Just kind of a warming up workout.


I wasn't going to say anything about the video but I saw you do a low shin kick using the side of your foot (3:00). Some kicks work better and are safer for the body when in a lower stance and this type of shin kick is one of them. The way that you are using it now will actually damage the ligaments and tendons in the knee.

The reason why your are striking with the inside of your sole is because you are standing too tall and that's preventing you from striking with the bottom of the foot.  The mechanics of the kick is like most kicks.  It's not sweeping motion.  It's lift your knee and push forward.  It just looks like a sweeping motion because it's a low kick

Can this kick be used in a higher stance? Yes, but the mechanics of it is different which basically changes the kick from a forward kick to a downward kick. Lowering your stance will allow you to get the right and will allow you to get a better angle and increase the power of that kick.  You'll also feel a more natural movement for that kick with a lower stance.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Aug 15, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I wasn't going to say anything about the video but I saw you do a low shin kick using the side of your foot (3:00). Some kicks work better and are safer for the body when in a lower stance and this type of shin kick is one of them. The way that you are using it now will actually damage the ligaments and tendons in the knee.
> 
> The reason why your are striking with the inside of your sole is because you are standing too tall and that's preventing you from striking with the bottom of the foot.  The mechanics of the kick is like most kicks.  It's not sweeping motion.  It's lift your knee and push forward.  It just looks like a sweeping motion because it's a low kick
> 
> Can this kick be used in a higher stance? Yes, but the mechanics of it is different which basically changes the kick from a forward kick to a downward kick. Lowering your stance will allow you to get the right and will allow you to get a better angle and increase the power of that kick.  You'll also feel a more natural movement for that kick with a lower stance.



Thanks for the advice?....were you talking about my knee?  "The way that you are using it now will actually damage the ligaments and tendons in the knee."

The contact point IS at the heel of the foot-even if it doesn't look like it.  Feels very comfortable and is a solid plant on contact.  Besides, it's a "checking" move and isn't intended to be full force crushing/breaking action.  Later in the video, you'll see me doing an excercise that I like to to help "condition" and desensitize the bottom of my foot (~6:30).

 I'm using it as a checking action, the follow up with a kick. Would I actually do this?  Maybe, maybe not.  Depends on the situation.  Would I recommend someone else do it?  Maybe not.  It's my thing, but on the other side of the coin, don't knock it until you try it.  If it don't work for you then move on.  

The bottom line, I won't do anything that would cause me damage or feel wrong/uncomfortable to me.  The mechanics of how I do things work for me in the most comfortable and efficient way and I've practiced it over and over.  I'm not going to conform to anyone's definition to what a proper kick is if it's not right for me no matter how it's preached and passed down.  If that means that I do it contrary to my teachings, then so be it as long as it works for me and I can be criticized for it 'til the end of time. 

Don't get me wrong, there are  a bit of things I'm working on to improve that I feel isn't where I want it to be.  My videos are just raw footage of me working that out or for my own critique and training purposes as well. I'm just sharing with you guys just for fun.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 15, 2019)

Here's a picture of your the sole of your foot at the point of impact


----------



## skyeisonfire (Aug 15, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Here's a picture of your the sole of your foot at the point of impact
> 
> View attachment 22413



Yep...heel on pipe...I was there I think lol.

I don't strike in the soft spot or the balls of my foot.  That is the one thing I stick with in all my training in the past.

And btw, that is a very natural and comfy position for me....and I can strike it very hard without pain.  Been conditioned to do so. If it don't work for you, I suggest you don't try it.  But for me, it's a good thing.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> If it don't work for you, I suggest you don't try it.


It didn't work for any of the students I've trained.  It doesn't work for any of the UFC fighters I've seen who kick that way.  Each had the same sign that a kick was done incorrectly.  

Signs that the the kick didn't have the right structure.
1. The foot flops or shakes upon impact
2. The person doesn't think it's a strong kick, that's it's only a "checking" kick
3. The person grabs their knee after the kick

This is what it looks like when the structure was correct.  There's not a lot of blur on your foot in this photo because your foot landed solid, it didn't shake / flop.  It struck, landed solid and stopped.  The structure is also different.  In the first one i looks like you are kicking a ball you arm swings back to counter balance because the flow of energy is moving in a specific direction.   The picture below does not look like the first one because the structure is different and the flow of energy is not moving in the same direction as the first.

Anyone here can look like the first picture by swinging their leg like a golf club.  They should feel that arm swing back.  If a person lifts the knee, then pushes into the kick,  they will look like the second picture.  2 legs 2 arms human body structure will always be the same or look similar.  Everyone has joints and tendons that move the same way. Body structure will tell on you all the time.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Aug 16, 2019)

Well, guess I'm different.  Thanks for taking the time to write a dictionary for my future reference.  I'll keep it in mind


----------



## Martial D (Aug 16, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> It didn't work for any of the students I've trained.  It doesn't work for any of the UFC fighters I've seen who kick that way.  Each had the same sign that a kick was done incorrectly.
> 
> Signs that the the kick didn't have the right structure.
> 1. The foot flops or shakes upon impact
> ...



That still looks like the end of a pretty standard Wing Chun instep kick to me. I use that kick a lot. It's also one of UFC champion Jon Jones' go to spa e makers.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Aug 16, 2019)

Martial D said:


> That still looks like the end of a pretty standard Wing Chun instep kick to me. I use that kick a lot. It's also one of UFC champion Jon Jones' go to spa e makers.



Dang skippy


----------



## skyeisonfire (Aug 16, 2019)

Martial D said:


> That still looks like the end of a pretty standard Wing Chun instep kick to me. I use that kick a lot. It's also one of UFC champion Jon Jones' go to spa e makers.



Dang skippy


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 16, 2019)

Martial D said:


> That still looks like the end of a pretty standard Wing Chun instep kick to me. I use that kick a lot. It's also one of UFC champion Jon Jones' go to spa e makers.


The second photo is but not the first one


----------



## ShotoNoob (Aug 19, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> It's been 2 weeks since I've been able to workout in the garage.  Been sooo busy working I've been getting twitchy!  Just kind of a warming up workout.


I like it.


----------

